
Samsung drops US countersuit to focus on Apple patent defense - 8dot5by11
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/07/01/samsung-drops-us-countersuit-to-focus-on-apple-patent-defense/
======
8dot5by11
The word on the streets (of Seoul), Samsung dropped the lawsuit as soon as the
auction for Nortel Network's wireless patents ended. Soon after Samsung
realized it was on (more) shaky grounds. Apple took part in the winning
consortium.

And, where Samsung pleads its case of copying=competing, they have no shame. I
hope this will justify 'innocent copying' from their competitors locally and
abroad, namely emerging Chinese brands. Knowing how Samsung behaves/operates,
they would seek the death penalty for those who challenge them with true
innovation. As in, behind the scene guerilla tactics by 1) using closely-
affiliated media powerhouses to spread official misinformation 2) or,
influencing articles by buying advertising from trade news magazines, 3) cut
the head off all revenue streams of the challenger by threatening its
customers/backers. Samsung tried all of the above in late 2009, when Apple
launched the iPhone 3G/3GS in Korea. 1) & 2) Spread misinformation using
mainstream TV and newspaper media 3) Threatened the then-sole-iPhone carrier,
KT by awarding its rival (SKT) with exclusivity to Galaxy-line products.
Should note, SKT began offering the iPhone in March '11 which proved moot to
Samsung playing favorites.

